# Birth of DirtySixer36er



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi guys, I've been working for a while now on a new bike made for tall riders.
Being 6f6 I never had a bike my size.
This is why I created the DirtySixer36er.
36 inch wheels, titanium oversized frame, everything being oversized.
We'll be at the Sea Otter if you want to send your tall friends!
Cheers
David


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome, at 6'4" i'd love to have a 36er and even looking into one briefly. I have yet to convince myself that its worth the high price but maybe someday. Has there been any improvements in rims, spokes, and tires for the big wheeled beasts?


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

At 6f4 you're at the very limit (for us) to build a 36er.
We believe this wheel size serves better the tallest, 6f6, and up. We'll have a 6f10 rider for the Sea Otter race on sunday and for shooting pics later.
Rims and spokes are still on the heavy side, but it's no big deal when you're 6f10.
We have the new WaltWorks tire (we can't thank enough Matt and Walt for this) and hubs are from Phil Wood (135 x 20mm front and 185 rear).
All the rest being oversized (waiting on a custom handlebar)...
Keep in touch, we'll be able to take orders soon.
David


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah I went as far as getting a quote for a frame build from Walt but couldn't justify the money. Post up more pics and specs once you can.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Walt will do a great job for you I'm sure.
And we'll not going to be cheaper...


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

That's a thing of beauty! It doesn't look nearly as crazy as the 36ers with frames made for the normal sized folk! Great work! Wish I had money... hehehe


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

Love the bike… looks just right for this 6'9" rider =)


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Would it be too small for someone 7' 5"?


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks SasquatchSC!
Bike was built to accommodate riders from 6f6 to 6f11.
We'll be posting pics later this weekend with a 6f10 rider.
Lumbee1, for ay other size we have a custom solution and yes we can build one for someone 7f5. Yao Ming, can hear me?


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

That looks exactly as good as I thought it would. As a 6'7" rider, I always thought the 36ers I saw were made for the wee people and the frames looked tiny. I knew a 36er made for 'me' would look right, and you prove it.

Now, if you were to make them in something more sensible for us poor earth people....a niche Ti 36er is a niche too far for me.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Jeff Jones fork?


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

That looks awesome! I'm a midget at 6'2" but I'd love to try and ride that bike just for fun!


----------



## dragbike (Jun 10, 2005)

You might want to figure out a way to throw some marketing at the NBA teams. I'm sure some of those guys would like a nice bike and can surely afford it.!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, dragbike!
Let us know if you have any contacts.
We didn't let the sea otter ride it, it was too short!


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

That is awesome! I'm 6'4" and it feels good to know there's a bike out there that's too big for me. What about Lebron? Get him on one. Sweet!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice to see you finally have a 36er good luck with your venture!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

markymark said:


> That is awesome! I'm 6'4" and it feels good to know there's a bike out there that's too big for me. What about Lebron? Get him on one. Sweet!


LeBron and his investment partners bought a stake in Cannondale back in 2007. Needless to say, he's been riding custom Cannondales since then...


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Tod!
--------
markymark and brucebronw: Well, this is exactly how we're better:
Lebron James on Cannondale:








Ben (6f10) on a DirtySixer:








Lebron: Call us.


----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

Congratulations on not just getting yourself a 36er, but sharing the stoke!

Good luck in your venture.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

That pic of Lebron vs 36er is hilarous. Good work.

What rims and spokes do you use on the bike. Can you give a full spec?


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

Can you do it with a TT about 585mm and standover of 710mm for a 5'8" guy? 

Not everyone is a giant.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks all for the positive feedback.
We're driving back from Sea Otter, and will post full specs later.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> That pic of Lebron vs 36er is hilarous. Good work.
> 
> What rims and spokes do you use on the bike. Can you give a full spec?


 Tires are Vee Rubber sold through Waltworks the rims and spokes are unicycle.com


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Tod. Yes great tires from Walt, I can't thank him and Matt enough for making those.
Spokes are custom cut by Dylan Thomas in the UK
Rims from Unicycle.
220mm cranks from Joseph Kuosac
185mm rear hub and 135mm x 20 thru axle from Phil Wood
Eccentric and fat (100mm) EBB from Phil Wood
10" rotors from Santana
custom handlebar (31.8 all the way) in the works (need some cnc clamps to make it happen)
49.6 heatube and Cane Creek headset
34.9mm seatpost... seat clamp broke during the race. Always the 3$ parts that ruin the day.
for the frame, oversized tubing everywhere!
And of course a big thank to everybody who helped me in the process, Ken, Keener, Todd, Walt, Tod, Pedro, Ben...


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

davidfrench said:


> Lebron: Call us.


No doubt about him looking oversized for the ride at 6'8" on his King James Cannondale.

Send him a test bike to try out and I bet he would (along with a few dozen other NBA players) call. :thumbsup:

Your bikes look great! It's hard enough finding a ride at 6'3" - 6'4". I can only imagine for those 6'6" and above.

I'm too short according to your earlier post, but I would be curious about the demographics study and the niche target market for your bikes. What percentage of the cycling population is 6'6" or taller? I know it is something like only 1-2% of the general population, but would be curious about the numbers for the cycling population. Direct marketing to the NBA Players may be a nice path to pursue for these specialty wheel size bikes.

When's the full suspension version going to be ready?


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Bruce!
Yes it's a niche market. Like any other handmade custom bicycle. Just a bit narrower!
Full suspension exist in CAD... like other versions too.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

at 6'7" this appeals to me, but I just don't have the funds.................good luck, and maybe in the future I'll hit you up...........


----------



## brunsje (Aug 4, 2009)

For you TYALL GUYS. 

I am selling my Ventana El Capitan, 23" frame. Paid $3500 new.

Best Offer.

Riden off-road only a couple of times. 

Bad hips preclude sale.

John Bruns

904-233-6481


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

digthemlows, it will be expensive because custom made and tailored to your own measurements. Keep in touch.

brunsje, I also have a Ventana ElCapitan, but the 25"!
I'm not selling it now, not until I finalize the full-suspension DirtySixer...


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Great idea!

Why titanium? At that size, I would think that steel tubes would be less flexxy and cheaper. Not blingy enough?

Do you tall guys have trouble finding cycling shoes large enough?


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

We're working on a steel version. 
It's not easy to find long enough excellent quality steel tube (at the diameter and the thickness we need) and in the end it won't be that much cheaper.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

So this is the Russian Ti Triton Dmitry was spaeking about on the Triton boards?

Looks nice .... is Dmitry building the steel version also?


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, there's a good chance.


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just another 6'9" rider here wishing I had some $$$$. I am more interested in the "cruiser" style frame like black sheep or the trek sawyer that I currently have. Any drawings or ideas for me to start saving some pennies? How about gear ratios. Do they ride and roll smooth? Just curious and looking forward to a bike that fits me proportionally some day.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad I'm not 6'9"...other than basketball and/or volleyball, but be a real handicap. Wondering where the beginning point for 36's really is. I assume that something like a 40" inseam would be well in the black on that. How about a 38"? I also assume, for the big guys something longer than 200mm cranks is needed.
I guess what I'm trying to figure out is; when do 36's not become a novelty item, but a better bike?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

6'9" isn't a handicap last I checked 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi tundra277, and thanks for your message. Sorry, no cruiser version in the drawing. BlackSheep make them and are really pretty, rides well (I rode one at NAHBS in Sacramento). 
The DirtySixer is another beast, geared 1x10 (soon XXI) and rolls smooth on Phil Wood hubs (135x20mm front and 185mm rear).
The next version will have an inverted fork. Last long weekend riding in Downieville really decided me (well my wrists) to work on a suspension fork!
Yogii: you have the answer in your question: 36er is a better bike for people taller than 6f6. I'm 6f6 with a 100mm (39.3") inseam. 
And yes, the DirtySixer accommodates 220mm cranks.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

*A new DirtySixer road/touring version!*

Quick update: I've been working on a more accessible DirtySixer, and I wanted to have racks and fenders on it. It is another iteration of the 36er DirtySixer, more road/touring oriented. Of course always capable of bombing city, trails, fire roads etc. This one is built with a Rohloff.
Check this out and tell your tall friends!
Rider Adam Walker is 6'8", shot in New Orleans during the NBA All Star Weekend.







Rider (myself) 6'6"















Rider LaRue Martin is 6'11"







and that guy, just for the fun of it, is 6'11" and his name is Bill Walton


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

at 6'7" I want one bad...... pricing?


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Whats the geometry on the white bike? CS, reach, stack, standover, HTA, STA, trail?


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

You put LeBron on one and the others would follow, I'm sure !!

Congrats on some killer bikes !


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice Rando looks like you have the right guys riding them!!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

At 6'7" you will finally be "at home" with a DirtySixer. See pics, I'm the shortest of the riders and I look proportionate on it!
Sasquatch, I can share these numbers with you in MP. There's no secret, it's just that everything is tuned for big and heavy guys that will use their long arms to turn the custom wide bars (I come from motorcycle riding, I use counter steering). My geometry might not be to the taste of smaller, lighter riders.
Thanks John, yes Lebron James and Kevin Durant are next on the list!

Thanks Tod!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Quick update reviving this old tread: we are working on a KickStarter campaign to launch a small production batch of DirtySixer. Share with your tall riders friends! Link to come.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

*Update and auto promo* 
It's been a long ride but we are now ready!
Our KickStarter campaign for the DirtySixer bikes is now live and running. 100% funded in less than 17 hours. Tell your tall friends to get a real big bike their size now. 
Thanks!


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn, this is awesome, at 6' 5 and a half I would love to give this a go. How well does it climb?


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

tigerteeuwen said:


> Damn, this is awesome, at 6' 5 and a half I would love to give this a go. How well does it climb?


If you are in California, near the Bay Area, contact us for a test ride. On the east coast we have a demo bike with Glorified Bicycles in Brooklyn, New York.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

All right, quick update as we are delivering now our first DirtySixer production bikes (well production... this is as close as custom bicycle as it gets being hand fabricated here in California etc).
Check out this happy 7 footer customer on his size L DirtySixer. Tell your tall friends. This is the solution.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

There is new versions of the DirtySixer made with Ventana: the Road and a MTB (hardtail) 36er will join the AllRoad (that we produced last year at 25 units sold out) in the product line!
Check out the campaign we put up to pre-order these big boys.
There are a few things that will change in the design and the specs so don't be too hanged up on what you see on these prototypes. 
Also, the lower limit in height to order a size S is 6'5". Upper limit of the size L is 7'5"... after that, hey, we can do custom.
Tell your very tall friends! 
Thanks!


----------

